# Lighting retro-fit forums?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ET :thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Anyone know of a good forum based around lighting jobs?


MHElectric,

LinkedIn has a couple of groups that are pretty close to what I think you're asking for. One that I would look at is the "How Do You Retrofit That Lighting?" group. Discussions cover lighting retrofit news and specific questions on recommendations for specific cases. 

Hope that helps.

Regards,

rdv


----------

